# the control of controls Mathos control



## Cavemanbrew (9/12/13)

hi guys and girls have a delimer that i need assistance with

mathos controler

had unit stolen from my work bench several months ago, was working,
got it back,
and then the first problem was the temp probe measurement was recording a maxed out result, tryed several temp probes, all the same
bought a new controller off Lael and pluged all together and now the screen lights up then fads very quickly (no display) now (5mins ago) the trac (power dio) on the [SIZE=11pt]Arduino is getting very hot and the screen only blink on then dies, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]got the feeling im not ment to suceed with an all grain brew system [/SIZE]

will post pictures


----------



## Cavemanbrew (9/12/13)

The Ardinuo unit







thanks all form your assistance


----------



## Sam England (9/12/13)

Arvo Caveman,
I know how you feel. I just finished building my third unit for mates and had a random flickering on the screen between the actual temp and the 4095 max temp. I'd used 5 core wire on my first two builds to run the pump and probe in one plug and on the third the lack of shielding around the signal line was causing issues. Easy fix in the end, but took me two weeks to find it given I hadn't had the problem on the previous builds. It looks like you're running one of the Sure Electronics temp probes, so if you've still got the board that reads the high signal you could try coupling the shielding wire into the ground as well.

Have you tried your Bonjuino on it's own to see if that's where the problem is first? If you have a cable, maybe upload the blink program and see if that blinks the LED on the board first. It won't test all of your pin outs, but you'll be able to test some of it at least. If this works you could see if there's a brewer with a Matho build nearby, who's brave enough to let you plug your Bonjuino into their build with the correct code.

Good luck,

BB


----------



## djar007 (9/12/13)

Is that capacitor around the right way?


----------



## Cavemanbrew (9/12/13)

Blue Baggers said:


> Arvo Caveman,
> I know how you feel. I just finished building my third unit for mates and had a random flickering on the screen between the actual temp and the 4095 max temp. I'd used 5 core wire on my first two builds to run the pump and probe in one plug and on the third the lack of shielding around the signal line was causing issues. Easy fix in the end, but took me two weeks to find it given I hadn't had the problem on the previous builds. It looks like you're running one of the Sure Electronics temp probes, so if you've still got the board that reads the high signal you could try coupling the shielding wire into the ground as well.
> 
> Have you tried your Bonjuino on it's own to see if that's where the problem is first? If you have a cable, maybe upload the blink program and see if that blinks the LED on the board first. It won't test all of your pin outs, but you'll be able to test some of it at least. If this works you could see if there's a brewer with a Matho build nearby, who's brave enough to let you plug your Bonjuino into their build with the correct code.
> ...


Hi and thx blue

Have done that blue, both neg and shield connected to neg

That's where I fail the ardiuno to computer process, need to watch some one do it

Thx


----------



## Cavemanbrew (9/12/13)

djar007 said:


> Is that capacitor around the right way?


Cap on control or ardiuno champ


----------



## djar007 (9/12/13)

Suntan one. Forget if they are anode cathode. But mine is on the other way.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (11/12/13)

No love with the board, it's back to brew in a bag, and an old digital thermometer. Will get another ardiuno and control board when finances allow, if some are still around.


----------



## CoopsOz (11/12/13)

If it is any consolation, mine is in a million pieces after I cracked the shits with it too.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (11/12/13)

It's got to be the simplistic thing, but can I borrow you hammer, no will try to learn the ardiuno programming process. Any one got dummies guide to program one?


----------



## MastersBrewery (11/12/13)

perhaps if you tried posting in the controller thread http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/59563-mathos-controller/page-48 one of the guys would chip in and give you a hand as they would more likely have that thread link for updates


----------

